# Crop tool giving problems



## pistnbroke (May 31, 2012)

The biggest problem I have with LR 4 is the cropping tool ...I use the 6x4 crop and it keeps reverting to square particularly when bouncing it in the bottom left corner to change the crop from landscape to portrait ...is there any way to lock it in 6x4   or whats my issue !!  thanks in advance


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2012)

Looks like there might be a bug there, as I can confirm that it will switch to a 1x1 crop if you reduce the crop to nothing by taking it into a corner (or to any edge position) when trying to switch the aspect ratio. You might want to fill in a bug report using the link to the official Adobe site at the top of each page.

However, you really don't need to go all the way into a corner just to switch the aspect ratio, you can easily do it by dragging corners either vertically or horizontally. It's easy enough when you get the hang of it.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 31, 2012)

To easily change the portrait/landscape aspect, try using the 'x' shortcut.

Hal


----------



## sty2586 (May 31, 2012)

Just for information

With 4.1 there is no change to 1:1, whatever I do with the ncropping tool

Greetings from Vienna
Franz


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 31, 2012)

Franz,

Is your crop ratio locked?




If so, try unlocking it. 

Hal


----------



## thotto (May 31, 2012)

I observed a bug when first using manual lens corrections with constrain crop and afterwards the crop tool with X for inverting aspect ratio. It would not let me move or resize the new crop frame but immediately snap back to the original aspect ratio.


----------



## sty2586 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry, misunderstanding:

with 6x4, locked, it switches never to 1:1, so NO bug in my version 4.1 system

Franz


----------



## pistnbroke (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry slow to reply could not find the thread...on ours the lock does not work ..button inactive BUT a recent update/patch seems to have cured the problem    95% of the time....

Only problem we have now is the numbering ..our client area needs numbers  001 002 003 etc   and we get  01 02  so the first 99 of any wedding have to be maually changed ..pain in the ass


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 3, 2012)

pistnbroke said:


> ...
> Only problem we have now is the numbering ..our client area needs numbers  001 002 003 etc   and we get  01 02  so the first 99 of any wedding have to be maually changed ..pain in the ass


Just search for a freeware file renamer, then it's no longer a pain, but a simple set and button press.
If you understand German, I could link you to a freeware one I've been using for years.


----------

